# 

## imagic

, ,             ?  ,           :   ?

----------


## OlgaK

,

----------


## imagic

01.01.2007?

----------


## .

.


> :   ?


    -,    -   -.

----------


## imagic

?    , ..   ?  ,    -?

----------


## .

15  ,       ..   .   30 .

----------


## imagic

,      ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:  .  :
:             2007 .   ,   1993 .     ,    ,      , ?

:



 26  2008 . N 03-04-05-01/81

   -           ,      ,     . 34.2     ( - )  .
   ,                    ,       ,  . 214.1 .
 3 . 214.1       -       ,     ,      ,     ,   .
 ,                 ,   ,     .
    ,       (),                    ().
  ,    ,     ,      ,      .



 - 
..
26.03.2008

----------


## imagic

.     :Smilie:

----------

.      13%    . .   , ?
    (   - ) ?  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## -2



----------

> 


*-2*,  ?       ?  :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## -2

!

----------

.   .    3- ,        ?

----------


## FM

.

----------

.  , FM.

----------


## Rom5

> 15  ,       ..   .   30 .


  .
1) , ,             2010.?

      .
2) .  ( )       2010. ,    13%     (       )  15  2011. ?

3)     .     .          .        . ?

----------


## .

> .
> 1) , ,             2010.?


        ?  :Smilie: 



> 2) .  ( )       2010. ,    13%     (       )  15  2011. ?


.



> 3)     .     .          .        . ?


 ,   , . 
      ,   , , .

----------


## fincor

.
       (         ).            ?  ,     ?

----------


## .

> .
>        (         ).


    ,    13%...

----------


## Rom5

> ?


    2009  2010 .            (   )     .  ,   .
  .

----------


## fincor

> ,    13%...


       "    ".
  ,             ?

----------


## .

> ,             ?


 210.  

3.  ,      , *  1  224*  ,        ,  ,     , *  218 - 221*  ,   ,   .

 224.  
1.      13 ,      .

----------


## .

> "    ".


  .2 .1 . 220        ?

----------


## Dr.Raptor

> .2 .1 . 220        ?


 , :

<        ,   ,                 ,     ,        . >

 :

< 2.    (         )             ,      .

              ,   214.1  . >

----------


## .

:Smilie: 




> <        ,  ** ,                 ,     ,        . >





> (         )


              ?  :Smilie:

----------


## fincor

> ?


       <               ,   214.1  . >

    ,         .       .

----------


## .

> ,   214.1  . >


1.       ,    -         :Smilie: 
2.           -  . 214.1.        -  -  .
3. . 1 . 220     -    (. 1),     . 214.1     ,    .2 .1. . 220.   .

----------

, , .   2006 .   -      .  ( 2010)    .      . 9 . 13. . 214.1  . 18 . 217  ? . .      ,      ?

----------


## FM

> . 9 . 13. . 214.1  . 18 . 217  ?


  :yes:           ...

----------

.   2010  ,   2010 .   85000 .   ,     .   ,       ,     , ..     125000 ?      ((( ...

----------


## ..

> ,       ,     , ..     125000 ?


 .  -    (125000)   -,  -,    ,          ,    
  ,    30.04.11  ,         (8500013%).

----------


## ..

> (8500013%)


  85000 -

----------

((

----------

3?

----------


## ..

> 3?

----------



----------

,

 2010 -     1 . (    )
    3 .

      3     13%  .
          (  ).
              ?

 ,

----------

?

----------


## .

15  2011  130 .. .

 1  2012     2011 .
  4 .      .
   -   ,  .

----------


## Dmitry



----------

.     ,    .      .     :       ,   ,            ,   ,   ....       ,   ?

----------


## ..

> ,   ,   ....       ,   ?


,  .
" ,       " (.12 .10 .214.1)

----------



----------

> .  -    (125000)   -,  -,    ,          ,    
>   ,    30.04.11  ,         (8500013%).


   , 3 ,      ,  ,     ,         ...        ?

----------


## .

**,    ,           .. 



> ?


15 .    .    ,     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## nadya197422

2007,   2008 .        2012. 
1.             13%?
 2.     ?

----------


## ..

> 1.             13%?






> 2.     ?

----------

